# Photo of the Day - January 2021



## Apple fanboy

First time writing 2021!

A song thrush that visits now and then.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> First time writing 2021!
> 
> A song thrush that visits now and then.
> View attachment 2287



Great way to start the new year, excellent shot.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Great way to start the new year, excellent shot.



Thanks. Although technically it was taken earlier in the week.


----------



## Clix Pix

This shot was taken yesterday, the final day of 2020, as the geese dozed and drifted around the lake.....


----------



## Clix Pix

OK, a couple of bonus shots:   first, my new avatar, which is the sparkly ball in Times Square as it is descending and 2020 is on its last seconds of life (shot with my iPhone, from the television screen):





Next up:  ....And 2021 arrives!  Shot at 12:01:02 according to the exif:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> OK, a couple of bonus shots:   first, my new avatar, which is the sparkly ball in Times Square as it is descending and 2020 is on its last seconds of life (shot with my iPhone, from the television screen):
> 
> View attachment 2295
> 
> Next up:  ....And 2021 arrives!  Shot at 12:01:02 according to the exif:
> 
> View attachment 2296



I wondered what that was.

First light of the morning.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## DT

Apple fanboy said:


> I wondered what that was.
> 
> First light of the morning.
> 
> View attachment 2316




Wow, that's pretty amazing.  It's funny, I don't know that you've posted specifically where you live, but if that's close by, I didn't expect it to look like that


----------



## Apple fanboy

DT said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing.  It's funny, I don't know that you've posted specifically where you live, but if that's close by, I didn't expect it to look like that



Thanks. Less than a mile from my front door.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 2322




Makes me think of a rorschach test. I see a lion with the subliminal demon face from The Exorcist.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

One of my former mantids, Skittles.


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Makes me think of a rorschach test. I see a lion with the subliminal demon face from The Exorcist.




Yeah, I don't know where the heck that face came from -- it sure as heck is not MY face!  LOL!    This does rather look like a Rorschach test, now that you mention it....

This was one of those quick, not-planned shots.   I was walking by the dining table, where earlier I'd set down this metal thingy (it's not a bowl or dish, it's not a tray, don't really know how to describe it!) that earlier I'd used for a few shots in December with pine cones.....finally got around to removing the pine cones and cleaning off the thingy.  It was relaxing on the dining table until I got around to putting it away.  The chandelier over the table was on and I noticed the lights were hitting and reflecting in the metal in an intriguing way.....so yeah, I grabbed the camera, grabbed a black foam core board to use as the surface/background, and started shooting.....

I love Praying Mantises (Mantids?). They are fascinating, aren't they?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Yeah, I don't know where the heck that face came from -- it sure as heck is not MY face!  LOL!    This does rather look like a Rorschach test, now that you mention it....
> 
> This was one of those quick, not-planned shots.   I was walking by the dining table, where earlier I'd set down this metal thingy (it's not a bowl or dish, it's not a tray, don't really know how to describe it!) that earlier I'd used for a few shots in December with pine cones.....finally got around to removing the pine cones and cleaning off the thingy.  It was relaxing on the dining table until I got around to putting it away.  The chandelier over the table was on and I noticed the lights were hitting and reflecting in the metal in an intriguing way.....so yeah, I grabbed the camera, grabbed a black foam core board to use as the surface/background, and started shooting.....
> 
> I love Praying Mantises (Mantids?). They are fascinating, aren't they?




I would have never figured out that, that is what that picture really is.  You have a good eye for interesting photo opportunities while most people on social media regurgitate the same subject matter over and over.

I love mantids ("mantises" is good too, don't ask me why they have 2 interchangeable names).  Probably been about a year since I've had one for a pet but they are currently out of season.  The one in the picture is an African mantis, a little generic in name, but that's what they are commonly known as.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   I tend to keep my eyes and my mind open for potential photo possibilities.....whether they are something occurring at the moment with animals or people in or near my surroundings and within camera range,  or something, perhaps an object, that I spot either at home or somewhere else and think, "I wonder what would happen..." and pick up the camera to find out.  I tend not to be a person who sets out on shoots with a specific plan in mind,  or someone who takes a methodical approach to seeking out my subjects -- more often than not they happen spontaneously while I'm out with the camera or at home with the camera....  That said, once I've found a subject, I can easily spend an hour or more shooting it from various angles and perspectives or with different lenses.....  With wildlife, I will stand patiently watching Alfred or the cormorants or the geese or the Hooded Mergansers for sometimes an hour or more.....capturing shots as I watch, in the hopes of capturing that one special shot, that one which is different and unique.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!   I tend to keep my eyes and my mind open for potential photo possibilities.....whether they are something occurring at the moment with animals or people in or near my surroundings and within camera range,  or something, perhaps an object, that I spot either at home or somewhere else and think, "I wonder what would happen..." and pick up the camera to find out.  I tend not to be a person who sets out on shoots with a specific plan in mind,  or someone who takes a methodical approach to seeking out my subjects -- more often than not they happen spontaneously while I'm out with the camera or at home with the camera....  That said, once I've found a subject, I can easily spend an hour or more shooting it from various angles and perspectives or with different lenses.....  With wildlife, I will stand patiently watching Alfred or the cormorants or the geese or the Hooded Mergansers for sometimes an hour or more.....capturing shots as I watch, in the hopes of capturing that one special shot, that one which is different and unique.....



I'm kind of miffed at a lot of people ignoring simple yet unique photo opportunities around them but as soon as they get an appetizing looking plate in front of them they're all "Don't eat it yet!  I need to get a picture."

For that reason a couple years ago when I traveled I would take photos and videos so I could share videos of my trip like this.  This has no artistic merit or personal merit, but it's my trip.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Same tree as above but taken a bit earlier. Also edited a little differently.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 2353



Grass or carpet? I think grass.


----------



## Clix Pix

Neither.....actually, it's an extreme closeup of a feather!   One of the resident sparrows dropped off a feather on my doorstep during the holiday season and I looked at it, gently picked it up and brought it into the house for some fun with this special gift......     I used my 50mm macro lens with a stack of three closeup filters on it to enable me to get in really, really close.....   In the editing phase, I did it first in color, but then realized that this image would benefit from conversion to B&W so went into Silver Efex Pro and did the deed, with this result!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Neither.....actually, it's an extreme closeup of a feather!   One of the resident sparrows dropped off a feather on my doorstep during the holiday season and I looked at it, gently picked it up and brought it into the house for some fun with this special gift......     I used my 50mm macro lens with a stack of three closeup filters on it to enable me to get in really, really close.....   In the editing phase, I did it first in color, but then realized that this image would benefit from conversion to B&W so went into Silver Efex Pro and did the deed, with this result!



A thank you gift for all those seeds earlier in the year! Anyway had me fooled!


----------



## fooferdoggie

its hard to get a good picture of this its straight down and a bit freaky.  maybe 100 feet or so. the bike path follows tyron creek with a very nice pad path with help callboxes even.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> A thank you gift for all those seeds earlier in the year! Anyway had me fooled!



That was my thought, too -- one of them was in his own way, wishing me a lovely holiday and leaving a gift.....!!   

I miss seeing my little guys on the deck, and I miss Smaug and Mr Nervous, too, but I'm sure the neighbors are much happier.....   I keep meaning to buy more birdseed to put out on the common grounds for them to enjoy -- have to put it on the grocery shopping list!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, almost forgot to post an image for today:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

This is the bottle to which the cap in yesterday's photo is attached.....   The beer which had been inside?  Went down my throat on New Year's Day!


----------



## Clix Pix

Brassy.....


----------



## Eric

Supermoon rising over Mt Diablo in the Bay Area, the sky gave off some great colors that evening.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 2385




Looks famliar only looking out my window there were also four fat deer pawing through the snow to reach lawn grass.  Well at least the trim was gratis.  Hope they come around again in early April when the lawn might even need a haircut.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred is back!!!!   I haven't seen him for a couple of months and today I was thrilled when, startled, he took flight from where he'd been standing and soared up to the roof of one of the townhouses across the lake.  I grabbed the camera, ran out to the deck and started shooting.  After a while it got too cold -- I didn't have a coat on -- so I came back in the house and when I next looked out, he was no longer on the roof.

He looks a little shaggy -- his winter plumage -- but he's my Alfred!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Alfred is back!!!!   I haven't seen him for a couple of months and today I was thrilled when, startled, he took flight from where he'd been standing and soared up to the roof of one of the townhouses across the lake.  I grabbed the camera, ran out to the deck and started shooting.  After a while it got too cold -- I didn't have a coat on -- so I came back in the house and when I next looked out, he was no longer on the roof.
> 
> He looks a little shaggy -- his winter plumage -- but he's my Alfred!
> 
> View attachment 2516



Welcome back! Now give him a nice fish as a reward!

Still working through my winter shots as I've been busy.


----------



## Eric

Still getting used to the new lens and it's been exceeding all my expectations, got this golden eagle from a nearby rural area.


----------



## Clix Pix

Christmas is over.....  Discarded trees stripped of their festive ornaments tossed out at the recycling area for pickup:


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Christmas is over.....  Discarded trees stripped of their festive ornaments tossed out at the recycling area for pickup:
> 
> View attachment 2563




Living where I do, it was always fun to first take it out back and let the critters who needed shelter make use of it over winter.


----------



## Clix Pix

lizkat said:


> Living where I do, it was always fun to first take it out back and let the critters who needed shelter make use of it over winter.



 Well.....in this case, our "backyard" is the lake, so that's not going to happen unless someone were to leave their tree in the community common areas, which would not be acceptable under the condo association rules.....   too bad, really!


----------



## lizkat

There are also areas that become "red flag" zones for fire risk early in spring, too dangerous to have a pile of dead conifers lying around.

Love the photo though, it's "fuel for a poem"  for those inclined.


----------



## fooferdoggie

lizkat said:


> Living where I do, it was always fun to first take it out back and let the critters who needed shelter make use of it over winter.



or feed them to goats.


----------



## fooferdoggie

mt hood from a lot farther then I usually get a pic of. some graffiti think to the right. there is a lot of city between the mountain and me but it sure does not look like it something 70 miles away.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I think I’m sticking with my critters this month.  This is actually a more developed stage of the last mantid I posted.  Still not fully an adult.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh,  my goodness -- I've never seen one like this last guy!   Very interesting!    The earlier one from Thursday  immediately charmed me, though.....something about the pose! Smart and sassy, that one!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Oh,  my goodness -- I've never seen one like this last guy!   Very interesting!    The earlier one from Thursday  immediately charmed me, though.....something about the pose! Smart and sassy, that one!




It's the spiny flower mantis.  In their early stage with their unique antennae in that earlier pic I always think it's like a tiny black reindeer walking on me.  Also interesting that they start out black and then grow into mostly white.


----------



## Clix Pix

I want to see that guy when he turns white!     Spiny Flower Mantis, eh?   That's a new one for me......


----------



## Apple fanboy

Just one of our regulars.


----------



## Clix Pix

While I was out on the deck shooting the Hooded Mergansers, something came zipping past, flying really fast, and I saw it land on the chains surrounding the pier.  Shifted the camera over that way and I was delighted and surprised to find that female Belted Kingfisher I'd shot last summer!  This time she was a lot closer, but annoyingly was not facing me.  That's OK, I'll take what I can get when I see this elusive birdie!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> While I was out on the deck shooting the Hooded Mergansers, something came zipping past, flying really fast, and I saw it land on the chains surrounding the pier.  Shifted the camera over that way and I was delighted and surprised to find that female Belted Kingfisher I'd shot last summer!  This time she was a lot closer, but annoyingly was not facing me.  That's OK, I'll take what I can get when I see this elusive birdie!
> 
> View attachment 2605



Beautiful!


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you!   I'm right chuffed, I'll tell you!   Those Kingfishers are hard to capture, as they move very quickly and often do not land in a place which is easy to photograph.   By the way, she really was further away than she looks here, but I used  Topaz Gigapixel to do magic things with the pixels and to make it easier to then crop the image and still have something decent.   I don't usually need to use Gigapixel with the A7R IV but I have found it to be very helpful with the RX10 IV, since that camera has just a 1 inch sensor and resolution can quickly go out the window when trying to crop.   In a situation like this one, cropping was definitely necessary.  I had only casually stepped out on the deck with the RX10 thinking I'd get a few shots of the Hooded Mergansers, but if I'd known what I was going to be able to capture I would've had the Bazooka on the tripod out there!   Oh, well....   I bought Gigapixel a couple of months ago and have been very pleased with it once I figured out the way to best take advantage of what it does.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Giant rainforest mantis.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, he looks BIG!   How large IS he?  Looks bigger than praying mantises  I've seen in person......    He looks like he's doing a little dance for you!


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 2642
> 
> Giant rainforest mantis.



They are one of the few insects I can appreciate the esthetics of.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Wow, he looks BIG!   How large IS he?  Looks bigger than praying mantises  I've seen in person......    He looks like he's doing a little dance for you!




I believe just a little shy of 2 inches.  That's fully grown.  You can tell they are fully grown when they have their wings.



P_X said:


> They are one of the few insects I can appreciate the esthetics of.




They are the only insect that can turn their head which does seem to give a visual sense of intelligence. The main eyes (they actually have 5, 3 smaller ones in the forehead) have what appears to be a black pupil but it is actually an optical illusion that will appear to be looking right at you no matter what angle you are looking at them from.  This is probably an evolutional defense that gives the impression to stalking predators that they've been spotted and are being watched.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> *They are the only insect that can turn their head which does seem to give a visual sense of intelligence.*



Never thought about it. I think you're absolutely spot on with this.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> They are one of the few insects I can appreciate the esthetics of.




Gotta feed 'malaysian butterfly images' into a search engine sometime!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Orchid mantis


----------



## Clix Pix

Before I saw the caption I kept staring at that, wondering if it were a flower or an insect!  Or both....!!   Fascinating!

This morning the lake was partly iced-over and we had a bunch of geese out there trying to figure out how to best navigate the new landscape of water and ice.  Grabbed a few shots, of course.....  This is my favorite:


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 2642
> 
> Giant rainforest mantis.



This still makes me smile. How do the cats manage with the mantids?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Before I saw the caption I kept staring at that, wondering if it were a flower or an insect!  Or both....!!   Fascinating!
> 
> This morning the lake was partly iced-over and we had a bunch of geese out there trying to figure out how to best navigate the new landscape of water and ice.  Grabbed a few shots, of course.....  This is my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 2668




Hope you took some video too.  We may need to start a similar thread like these but for videos.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> This still makes me smile. How do the cats manage with the mantids?




Segregation.  Insects stay in my room and cats stay out.  I'm pretty reflexive about closing my door at all times.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a nice dry day in portland.


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hope you took some video too.  We may need to start a similar thread like these but for videos.




Video?  Nope, not into video at all, I just shoot still photos.....that IS a good idea, though about having a Video of the Day type of thread.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Tailess whip scorpion. Completely harmless to humans other than looking like your worst nightmare.


----------



## Clix Pix

Five Smooth Stones....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Female jumping spider


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 2725




Given your picture history, did you just do some manscaping on to your camera lens and you’re shining a flashlight from above?


----------



## Clix Pix

Nope......I was shooting something else entirely, had a macro/tabletop setup on the dresser that is under a pair of windows in the master bedroom.  Paused for a bit, getting frustrated because the natural light was starting to wane, the sun was getting pale.   I glanced up and out the window, noticing the pattern of the shadowed trees and the pale sun shining through the assorted limbs and branches.  Grabbed the camera again, and she was still wearing the 90mm macro lens, just fired away......      

That said, I do use flashlights at times in my macro/tabletop shots, as sometimes I just need that extra bit of light pointed at a specific area.....    But this time, the light source was not a flashlight, but the Big Kahuna, the Sun herself......!!!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Devil flower mantis


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 2773



Nice, we're starting to see some yellow ones come out in central CA. What size of lens are you using for this?


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday another birdie left me a present on my doorstep, so had fun with shooting it today:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Yesterday another birdie left me a present on my doorstep, so had fun with shooting it today:




You know, without the picture that statement could mean something completely different.


----------



## Clix Pix

LOL!!!!!   Now sometimes in the past I've had "souvenirs" deposited on my car that I sure do NOT appreciate....I keep paper towels in the car for just that reason!   (Happily, the new car has not had her first experience of this yet, but it will happen eventually!)  Unfortunately, this comes with the territory of living where I do and parking outdoors all the time -- especially near or actually under trees......   It is interesting, though, that after this summer of having hosted the birdies on my deck that within the space of a month or so I've received two lovely feathery "gifts" from the feathered friends right at my door..... I've lived here a long time and this has never happened before!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> LOL!!!!!   Now sometimes in the past I've had "souvenirs" deposited on my car that I sure do NOT appreciate....I keep paper towels in the car for just that reason!   (Happily, the new car has not had her first experience of this yet, but it will happen eventually!)  Unfortunately, this comes with the territory of living where I do and parking outdoors all the time -- especially near or actually under trees......   It is interesting, though, that after this summer of having hosted the birdies on my deck that within the space of a month or so I've received two lovely feathery "gifts" from the feathered friends right at my door..... I've lived here a long time and this has never happened before!




I don't know if you have one of these near where you live, but I have a subscription membership at a local car wash and I can roll through everyday if I want to.  Now I just laugh off bird shit.  There's actually times when they pegged my car right after the day I washed it and not a problem.  Just went back through the car wash later that day.  $25 per month.  Worth it.  It's part of my morning routine every Saturday or Sunday morning.  

Crows are quite famous for being intelligent and leaving you gifts if they like you.  Not feathers or turds, but random stuff like small toys or buttons they find throughout the day.  They'll drop them for you in the same location.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a flock of some birds not sure what really taking over a golf course. not the usual geese we get.


----------



## fooferdoggie

after a small wind storm but lots of rain


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> a flock of some birds not sure what really taking over a golf course. not the usual geese we get.
> View attachment 2787





I believe those are canadian geese.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I believe those are canadian geese.



we usually have the really big guys that make giant poops.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a lego cherry tree bonsai well. think it is a cherry tree. you can build it with green leaves or these blossoms. I got a kick out of what they are.


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice, we're starting to see some yellow ones come out in central CA. What size of lens are you using for this?



200-500mm. Its through my double glazing so a bit softer than I'd like.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Speaking of Canada Geese:

Here's looking at ya, kid.......


----------



## Eric

Looks like we got a bird theme going. I was out this morning and was able to catch this one nesting.


----------



## Clix Pix

One from last week when the lake was partly iced-over:


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> One from last week when the lake was partly iced-over:
> 
> View attachment 2818




Heh, the one in back is smart...  drafting, and letting the other one do the icebreaking....


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

not sure what this is growing in the field its winter here in portland. it looks like a primeval forrest.  but they are on a foot or so high.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a nice little waterfall we had to turn back as this road had a lot of mud slides.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

My insect condo shelves.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Looks like we got a bird theme going. I was out this morning and was able to catch this one nesting.
> 
> View attachment 2807




Whaaa?  In CA?  I went on an Alaskan cruise and I was floored on how up there bald eagles on the coast are almost as common as seagulls here, just perching in trees and occasionally sky dive bombing the ocean for fish.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Whaaa?  In CA?  I went on an Alaskan cruise and I was floored on how up there bald eagles on the coast are almost as common as seagulls here, just perching in trees and occasionally sky dive bombing the ocean for fish.



I've heard that about Alaska, it's a bit hard to imagine but I would guess if they were all over the place the appeal would be diminished for sure. Here it's quite rare as I'm sure you know, there is a known area where they nest for some of the year and a lot of people go there to try and get shots. It was my third time and I was finally able to get something usable but it takes a 600mm lens.


----------



## Clix Pix

In the DC area if we drive about an hour and a half to Conowingo Dam in Maryland, we can often see and get shots of eagles in the fall and early winter.   I went a few times and it was fun but after a while word spread and the site became overrun with photographers so I stopped going up there.   I didn't have much luck getting good shots of eagles in flight or fighting over a fish but occasionally did get one in a tree.    

In the meantime, here's a photo for today, one that I shot the other day when I was playing with the feather:


----------



## fooferdoggie

one of my favorites mt hood with some colorful sky.


----------



## fooferdoggie

coming back the sunset


----------



## Clix Pix

Both very nice images, Fooferdoggie, but please, just post only _one_ new image per day in this thread, which _IS _called "Photo of the Day."  Thanks!


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday afternoon I got to see the Belted Kingfisher again!   She was back on the chain on the pier, so I snapped a few shots of her with the RX10, then came back in the house and got out the A7R IV and the 100-400mm with the 1.4x TC for more serious shooting.  She obligingly posed for me!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> Yesterday afternoon I got to see the Belted Kingfisher again!   She was back on the chain on the pier, so I snapped a few shots of her with the RX10, then came back in the house and got out the A7R IV and the 100-400mm with the 1.4x TC for more serious shooting.  She obligingly posed for me!
> 
> View attachment 2873



Great captture!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

great sunset background sucks a Main Street and in a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a fun little thing lego flowers.  had fun putting these together.


----------



## Edd

Skiing today, Bretton Woods NH.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Skiing today, Bretton Woods NH.
> 
> View attachment 2903




Same place as the postwar (WW2) economics conference?

I'm always amazed that some of the places mentioned - or referred to - in history books are real.


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> Same place as the postwar (WW2) economics conference?
> 
> I'm always amazed that some of the places mentioned - or referred to - in history books are real.



Yes, we stayed at the hotel where that occurred. It’s really quite something. Zoom in this photo and you’ll see the hotel. It’s truly massive and perhaps an inspiration for The Shining.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Yes, we stayed at the hotel where that occurred. It’s really quite something. Zoom in this photo and you’ll see the hotel. It’s truly massive and perhaps an inspiration for The Shining.
> 
> View attachment 2921




Wow.

Brilliant; thanks for sharing.

I mean, I have casually made reference to (what transpired at) the Bretton Woods Conference in talks and lectures - I would have been awestruck to have actually seen it, and prowled or walked or explored its seminar rooms, conference rooms and corridors.


----------



## Edd

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wow.
> 
> Brilliant; thanks for sharing.
> 
> I mean, I have casually made reference to the (what transpired at the) Bretton Woods Conference in talks and lectures - I would have been awestruck to have actually seen it, and prowled or walked or explored its seminar rooms, conference rooms and corridors.



Here’s a view from a window in the back. The large mountain with a trail going straight up is Mt. Washington. The trail is actually a railroad track run during the summer. I’ve hiked and skied down that before.

The historical rooms there are preserved. You could spend hours walking through there checking out that stuff.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Edd said:


> Here’s a view from a window in the back. The large mountain with a trail going straight up is Mt. Washington. The trail is actually a railroad track run during the summer. I’ve hiked and skied down that before.
> 
> The historical rooms there are preserved. You could spend hours walking through there checking out that stuff.
> 
> View attachment 2923




Some day, in a post Covid world, I would love to do just that.

Wonderful that the historical rooms are preserved; I'd love to see them.

Again, thanks for sharing this; much appreciated.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Another orchid mantis.


----------



## Clix Pix

Forgot to post a photo earlier!


----------



## fooferdoggie

this pic is a lot of medical buildings built onto a steep hill there is a hospital a big eye institute two children hospitals. in the next coupe of days I will have pics of the tram. that goes to it tis a great view. its a nice bike ride up through them.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> this pic is a lot of medical buildings built onto a steep hill there is a hospital a big eye institute two children hospitals. in the next coupe of days I will have pics of the tram. that goes to it tis a great view. its a nice bike ride up through them.
> 
> View attachment 2938



It's kinda sad that I recognized it's a hospital just by looking at the bridge.


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> It's kinda sad that I recognized it's a hospital just by looking at the bridge.



True, it's definitely iconic. About 20 years ago I spent nearly a year there with a friends son who was undergoing chemo for leukemia, he is still with us today. Great hospital with a great staff and oh yeah, the view from that sky bridge is something.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> True, it's definitely iconic. About 20 years ago I spent nearly a year there with a friends son who was undergoing chemo for leukemia, he is still with us today. Great hospital with a great staff and oh yeah, the view from that sky bridge is something.



I debated on riding the tram up and parking my bike in the attended lot but it was closed a few weeks ago so I was not sure. but its a nice ride up and I would actually had to go down to get to where she was at once off the tram.


----------



## Clix Pix

Shooting BIF (birds in flight) can be tricky.....and even more so when one is caught off-guard as the subject suddenly decides to take flight and when he or she is a fast mover like our resident Kingfisher!  By no means or stretch of anyone's imagination is this one of my better photos but I'm posting it anyway.......I get kind of a kick out of it!    Just managed to capture a glimpse of Regina as she abruptly took off and dived for the water to nab herself some lunch.....


----------



## fooferdoggie

second tram pic it will take awhile together there.


----------



## User.45

fooferdoggie said:


> second tramp pic it will take awhile together there.
> View attachment 2984



impressive!


----------



## fooferdoggie

I had a lot of time yesterday walking around taking pics waiting for my wife to get out of surgery. its a really cool area on the a small mountain. too bad the tram is closed to everyone but staff right now.


----------



## Clix Pix

the other night we had a power outage when someone apparently banged into a electrical transformer.  Whole neighborhood was totally dark for several hours.  At one point, I sat in my bedroom window with the camera in hand, watching the activity going on across the street, which is where the damaged connection is.   

Lighting up the darkness as the electric company crew works to bring back light and power to all of us in the neighborhood:


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

the tram leaving the station. I will post last years pic of the view since only employees can ride the tram right now. looks ike I don't have a still of the ride anyone want the video link?


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 3011



Neat! Looks like a colorized electron microscope image.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!   I tend to keep my eyes and my mind open for potential photo possibilities.....whether they are something occurring at the moment with animals or people in or near my surroundings and within camera range,  or something, perhaps an object, that I spot either at home or somewhere else and think, "I wonder what would happen..." and pick up the camera to find out.  I tend not to be a person who sets out on shoots with a specific plan in mind,  or someone who takes a methodical approach to seeking out my subjects -- more often than not they happen spontaneously while I'm out with the camera or at home with the camera....  That said, once I've found a subject, I can easily spend an hour or more shooting it from various angles and perspectives or with different lenses.....  With wildlife, I will stand patiently watching Alfred or the cormorants or the geese or the Hooded Mergansers for sometimes an hour or more.....capturing shots as I watch, in the hopes of capturing that one special shot, that one which is different and unique.....




I especially love your photos of birds (and now feathers too). That little belted kingfisher is special, and I bet it takes patience to get as many good shots of her as you do.   Your comments above so reminded me of an Audubon piece about the difficulty of photographing owls that I thought to look it up!









						Who's Who
					

These owls may wear the same game face, but when it comes to personality, they’re as different as day and night.




					www.audubon.org
				






> It’s not easy to get owls to mug for the camera. Even in captivity the birds remain aloof, unruffled by the flash and unmoved by attempts to bribe them. Photographer Brad Wilson learned that lesson firsthand after trying to win over owls from the World Bird Sanctuary in St. Louis and The Wildlife Center near Española, New Mexico. He spent hours with each bird, trying to capture its direct gaze. “It’s hard to get animals to look at you like humans do,” he says. “That shot became my holy grail.”


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks, Liz!   I am so fortunate to live where I do and to have the opportunities to capture our local feathered residents!  I've named the Kingfisher Regina and, yes, I can stand there for quite a while shooting and shooting and watching and watching.....  I get so excited at seeing and watching Alfred and Regina in particular, as well as the Hooded Mergansers, that time slips away without my noticing and sometimes it's only because I've gotten really cold (standing out on the deck in the middle of winter without a coat or jacket probably isn't the smartest thing) or (in summer) really hot that I finally give up.   Sometimes the bird flies off and that's the end of the photo session, too, of course. 

As far as I know we don't have any owls here, which is curious.  Or, they may simply be living further back in some of the wooded areas to which I don't have access.  Also, although I'm a nocturnal creature myself I am not going to go stomping around in the woods in the dark, anyway!  

I have read somewhere that looking directly at wildlife will feel threatening to them -- with birds,  not a big problem, but mammals are a different story.   There are some big guys like  bears, moose and bison and such that you really don't want to give the impression of challenging or threatening them!!!  They'll charge, come after you......    Birds can be skittish and aloof and again unwilling to look at the photographer or his/her lens, but usually don't attack!


----------



## Clix Pix

P_X said:


> Neat! Looks like a colorized electron microscope image.



Oh, now that would be fun to shoot!!    This is actually an abstract of one of a set of coasters that I recently got, and just for fun I shot it with the iPhone rather than getting out the big gear.


----------



## Arkitect

Woke up to the first snow this winter…

Just a light blanket. Enough to make things look lovely… but melting fast…


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

this is the surface entrance t other dornbecker children's hospital. glad its not the main one it would scare kids. the one above I think is more normal.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Dead leaf mantis


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, he blends in so closely with the leaves it's hard to discern which is him and which is leaves.....  Sad that he has departed this world, but that's the way of things, isn't it?


----------



## Clix Pix

Last week one day the Hooded Mergansers were happily lingering in the area of the pier, diving for prey and having a nice day, when some rude, noisy humans came stomping out on the pier and these skittish creatures promptly made their escape.....


----------



## Arkitect

Not so much a picture of today, but of today one year ago.

*Paris, January 2020.*

Having a coffee on the Place Saint-Sulpice.

The Coronavirus was barely making the news and I was certainly more pre-occupied by the protests happening in Paris right then.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Not so much a picture of today, but of today one year ago.
> 
> *Paris, January 2020.*
> 
> Having a coffee on the Place Saint-Sulpice.
> 
> The Coronavirus was barely making the news and I was certainly more pre-occupied by the protests happening in Paris right then.
> 
> View attachment 3058




There is something so perfect, so exquisitely impossibly perfect, about those coffee tables, the kind of cane or rattan chairs you see in (or outside) French cafés, and, of course, the coffee served in French cafés.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Last week one day the Hooded Mergansers were happily lingering in the area of the pier, diving for prey and having a nice day, when some rude, noisy humans came stomping out on the pier and these skittish creatures promptly made their escape.....
> 
> View attachment 3045




Wow they almost made a pattern of what are called "square waves"  (grid or cross waves) -- generally from intersection of two seas or strong winds.   Those guys were hustlin' !!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> There is something so perfect, so exquisitely impossibly perfect, about those coffee tables, the kind of cane or rattan chairs you see in (or outside) French cafés, and, of course, the coffee served in French cafés.



Yes but why do I always choose the one that is wobbly. Especially if accompanied by a cobbled street.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> Yes but why do I always choose the one that is wobbly. Especially if accompanied by a cobbled street.
> 
> View attachment 3069




That - wobbly tables - seems to happen to me (or rather, I used to think it happened to me, in those pre-Covid days, when life had some vague resemblance to something approaching normalcy) in pubs.  Not French cafés.


----------



## Clix Pix

Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Showing how hidden/camouflaged the tailess whip scorpion can be.  Can you spot it?


----------



## fooferdoggie

weed house


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 3098
> Showing how hidden/camouflaged the tailess whip scorpion can be.  Can you spot it?




Wow, very good at concealment, this guy is!!!!    I think I see him, though -- ???


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

She’s a senior spider now, well past her prime.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 3158



Nice blend of form and shadow.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Wow, very good at concealment, this guy is!!!!    I think I see him, though -- ???








Just answering the question.  Not disrespecting the 1 picture per day rule.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks! I had fun playing with shadow and light -- we had a nice sunny afternoon yesterday.

For some reason It took a while for your photo to load so I was waiting to see your gal.....

Ah, yay, I was right, then, in thinking that I was seeing your guy, master of concealment that he is!!  That's exactly where I thought he was.....  Cool!!!


----------



## Apple fanboy

Scepticalscribe said:


> That - wobbly tables - seems to happen to me (or rather, I used to think it happened to me, in those pre-Covid days, when life had some vague resemblance to something approaching normalcy) in pubs.  Not French cafés.



Coasters are your friend!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> Coasters are your friend!View attachment 3193




Methinks I'll be seeing some similar scenes to this tomorrow and Monday, if our weather predictions are correct.   Nice capture!!

However, did you mix this up with a reply to SS in another subforum and thread?


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> Methinks I'll be seeing some similar scenes to this tomorrow and Monday, if our weather predictions are correct.   Nice capture!!
> 
> However, did you mix this up with a reply to SS in another subforum and thread?



No it ws a reply about wobbly tables in cafes and bars. I have been known to fix the problem with a folded up beer coater or two.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Rich people have the strangest things.


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> No it ws a reply about wobbly tables in cafes and bars. I have been known to fix the problem with a folded up beer coater or two.
> 
> View attachment 3216




Yes, I realize that -- but my point was your reply to her was in the wrong thread, as it had nothing to do with the photo you were sharing in _this_ thread.   She doesn't usually participate in this thread.

All that aside, yep,  I've also done that coasters-and-a-wobbly table trick and it does work wonders, absolutely!


----------



## Clix Pix

Shot today outside my front door:


----------

